# OK to tile over vent/gaps on brick fireplace?



## 06bluez (Nov 3, 2009)

those vents are there to help with the efficiency of the fireplace. when you have a fire, the whole brick surround heats up and acts like a heatsink. since heat rises, the openings on the bottom will draw in cool air and as it warms up, it will come out the top vents into the room. Covering them up will defeat this feature, but isn't a big deal if you don't use the fireplace much.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

_those vents are there to help with the efficiency of the fireplace. when you have a fire, the whole brick surround heats up and acts like a heatsink. since heat rises, the openings on the bottom will draw in cool air and as it warms up, it will come out the top vents into the room. Covering them up will defeat this feature, but isn't a big deal if you don't use the fireplace much._ 

I had considered that theory however no WARM air comes out of the top vents. The only thing that does happen is there is no COLD air coming out. I can't believe it was thought to add efficiency. I will use my fireplace more once the room is completed, maybe once a week I'm guessing. 

Is the cold air coming from the chimney?

Will blocking these vents create any problems? I'm guessing it won't. Most all of the masonry fireplaces I've seen do not have these vents and they function fine.

I just got back from Lowe's - picked up some Quickrete Mortar Repair Caulk. They suggested using this. I will wait to do anything until I hear more from those of you who know better than me.

Here's how my visit to Lowe's started - the 1st guy told me I "needed to remove all the brick from my (masonry) fireplace - you NEVER tile over brick, EVER!" Needless to say, I walked away.:whistling2:


----------



## bfabjr17 (Jan 22, 2010)

did you ever cover those gaps? i have the same exact 4 areas in my brickwall fireplace and i want to close them. for me, cold air comes through them and smoke comes out of them when i burn the fireplace.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, sure did!

I posted several photos as well as a thread "Fireplace Renovations so far"

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/roxksears-64928/albums/fireplace-renovation/2558-slide4/

This grout worked out super.


----------



## dolson72 (May 28, 2020)

Hi, I wanted to ask you about your fireplace and how it is working out by covering the vents. I have an old 1950's brick fireplace and the vents are terrible looking. I covered them up with cement mortar but am trying to find out if I need to move the vents somewhere else or not have them at all. I am willing to keep the side vents. What are your thoughts?


----------

